# Non-plastic, unbreakable dishes?



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions for non-plastic, unbreakable, and pretty/interesting dishware for use outside? We're building a new patio and have eaten out there three times already, and it's not even done yet!

But esp. with little kids, I'd prefer not to use my ceramic and glass out there. But I hate plastic and am trying to reduce my use of it, esp. if I'm buying new!
Thoughts?


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Enamelware is great for outdoor use and camping.


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with enamelware. It's pretty and durable, although it will chip if you are TOO terribly rough with it.

I also really like Corelle. You can break it if you really try, but it's pretty indestructible. And pretty! And cheap. You can find vintage Corelle at garage sales and flea markets for really cheap.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Corelle! I just had 3 bowls bounce on the kitchen floor tonight


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

Bamboo.

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/Family...c=4910&f=27464

Pretty, eco-friendly, kid friendly, non-plastic flatwear. I wish I had some of this.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

The only problem with Corelle is that when they break, they REALLY break ... thousands of tiny shards go flying everywhere, and sometimes after any number of break-free drops it's just the tiniest bump that puts them over the edge of their stress tolerance. I use it, but I'm pretty wary of it with little kids.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance... But isn't Corelle made of plastic??
Is it microwaveable, etc? I'd be worried about chemicals leaching.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

AFAIK it's just a type of bonded glass. It's not Pyex, but I pretty much think of it *like* Pyrex-- extremely durable, not indestructible, not really chemical-y. Definitely microwaveable, dishwasherable, and so on. It takes a LOT of washes for the patterns to start to wear thin, too. I really like Corelle ... I've just seen enough shatter to know better than to not handle it with at least a little caution.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Corelle is laminated glass. http://www.corelle.com/index.asp?pageId=61

It's very strong stuff. My mom used it throughout my childhood and I continue to use it in my house, even with my 2 year old. After 30 years of using Corelle, I've only had 1 bowl break and 1 plate chip. That's it. ETA: Corelle is microwave and dishwasher safe.

Enamelware is also a good option. I use enamelware when camping/hiking. But be careful of where you buy it and who makes it. I would be wary of lead or other heavy mineral contamination in the enamel. Also, the enamel can chip off when dropped and wear thin with heavy scrubbing. ETA: Enamelware is not microwave or dishwasher safe.

HTH!


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

It does. Thank you both! I'm going to look into Corelle a bit more and also some other bamboo options. (I found DISPOSABLE bamboo plates -- I guess it's better than using paper, but I want reusable anyway. I just thought that was interesting...)


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PenelopeJune* 
I agree with enamelware. It's pretty and durable, although it will chip if you are TOO terribly rough with it.

I also really like Corelle. You can break it if you really try, but it's pretty indestructible. And pretty! And cheap. You can find vintage Corelle at garage sales and flea markets for really cheap.

Yeah, I've also seen it at thrift stores for next to nothing.


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

Tin or enamel ware plates and bowls?

You can buy them at some camping or outdoor stores.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
The only problem with Corelle is that when they break, they REALLY break ... thousands of tiny shards go flying everywhere, and sometimes after any number of break-free drops it's just the tiniest bump that puts them over the edge of their stress tolerance. I use it, but I'm pretty wary of it with little kids.

You have been luckier than I, then! Every time we drop one of ours, it shatters. Into thousands of tiny razor sharp shards. And we always do it BAREFOOT!!!!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We have grannyware (I think its sometimes called enamelware). Got it from Lehmans. Its great stuff, and practicly the only kind of dishes I've ever eaten off of. And nearly indestructable. My mom assures me that it *can* chip... but I've not seen it yet!!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I love Corelle, so trim and tidy and light compared to pottery types of plates.

I also grew up using enamel ware for picnics, camping and eating outdoors on the patio. Also love enamel ware. Plus, you can get mugs that go with the plates and they are also durable.


----------

